# Earth 2 - A zombie fic for furries



## timtheking (Jan 7, 2009)

*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1865538/*

So, please look at this! Rated M for guts and gore, no yiff obviously.XD Thanks for readin'.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 7, 2009)

Pretty cool, I'll give it a read.

 No yiff tho...


----------



## timtheking (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, sorry. I don't do yiff stories, it disgusts me horribly. I don't think it would fit in a zombie story anyway.


----------



## timtheking (Jan 8, 2009)

The new chapter is comin' soon~


----------



## JerseyCat (Jan 11, 2009)

timtheking said:


> Yeah, sorry. I don't do yiff stories, it disgusts me horribly. I don't think it would fit in a zombie story anyway.




Curious that a story that advertises gore would be written by someone disgusted by sex. Alas.

Isn't Earth-2 where the Justice Society of America originated?


----------

